# 1938 Schwinn Motorbike



## irene_crystal (Dec 8, 2010)

Out of my price range with a $2,500 starting price, but figured I would post it on here if anyone else hadn't seen it. I would love one in this style under $1,000 or pretty close if anyone knows of one for sale! http://cgi.ebay.com/1938-Schwinn-Mo...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=5520249609818768611


----------

